# New horse, first ride, fell off - advice please



## Heccyd (18 May 2019)

First ride and did not go well, so looking for some advice please (warning, long post). All in the mÃ©nage. Basically, I didnâ€™t ask him to canter but he took off and wouldnâ€™t stop - I lost balance and stirrups and fell. Luckily the yard owner was there - she took control, lunged him a bit then I rode him on the lunge and the same thing happened. So she rode him - perfectly in control.

What I know:a)the stirrups were too long even on their shortest setting - now exchanged, b) I was nervous, c) he had loads of energy after 4 days of no riding (I should have lunged him while I was waiting to get the correct girth, I understand that now) d)when he wouldnâ€™t stop for me I toppled forward which he took as a sign to take off e) heâ€™s only been in his new home since Thursday e) I have a suspicion that he has not, in fact, been turned out regularly for a while and all the new grass is giving him beans. 

What I plan to do: tomorrow Iâ€™m going to start training him to stop his fidgeting- when he moves around as I tack up Iâ€™ll stop and make him wait until he is still. When he moves when I try and mount, Iâ€™ll stop and turn him round and repeat until he stays still, and tomorrow before I ride him, Iâ€™ll lunge him to get rid of some energy. Iâ€™m also going to find an instructor who will come to the yard.

Iâ€™ve been riding almost 5 years, have regular lessons and of course, rode him when I viewed him (he behaved perfectly). Clearly I need more experience - he behaved for the yard owner, so itâ€™s my fault. So what can I do in the meantime?

What do you all think? Advice greatly appreciated.

TIA


----------



## Pearlsasinger (18 May 2019)

Give him some hay to pick at while you are grooming/tacking up.  You can teach him to lift his head up when you tell him to so that you can brush/bridle him.  This keeps them calm and also it is good practice to put something into their stomach to avoid ulcer pain while riding. 

You are right horses need to learn that you are in charge while you are on the ground, so do correct any minor problems before they become big ones but do it firmly not loudly and of course fairly.  Insist that he stands completely still so that you can mount.  I always give a treat from the off-side when I am settled in the saddle with my gloves on. 

For your next ride, I would do lots of schooling in walk, so concentrate on changes of direction, bringing him off the outside track, walk to halt transitions, transitions within the pace, circles, spirals, leg-yield, turn on the forehand if you know how to do that, keep him busy so that he has to concentrate on what you want and not on being cheeky,  I quite like to have 'furniture' around while schooling so that I can bend round cones, walk over poles etc.

Finish on a good note after a short session.  Build your confidence in each other, he may be picking up on your nerves, so he needs to know that you are in charge in the school as well as on the ground.

Having lessons on him also sounds like a good idea.


----------



## dogatemysalad (18 May 2019)

Ok, so your new horse is actually fine, you were a bit tense and when you lost your balance, the horse ran forwards to try and balance himself.
Just take it gently. Apart from having lessons,  It helps to have someone standing in the middle of the school, it gives confidence to both of you. Forget canter, focus on a good active walk and a rhythmic balanced trot. Transitions, change of direction and a square halt. 
Get to know him, get comfortable with the way he moves and responds to your ques. As your balance and familiarity with him increases, you can introduce canter work.
Don't feel disheartened, just make a plan and chip away.


----------



## windand rain (18 May 2019)

tension nerves and new horses tend not to be a good combination Pearlsasinger has given great advice I would add that the waiting for him to comply may give him the idea he can be in charge so firm fair instruction on the ground and in the saddle are a must. Try not to tell him all the time he is good as it tends to make them worry just be matter of fact and get on with it. Lessons are a great way to get on as is as much turnout as possible preferrably 24/7 as the beans get worked out in the field and not while he is working


----------



## Meowy Catkin (18 May 2019)

Would the YO be willing to warm him up for you before you get on yourself? Seeing him behave should calm your nerves. I would also only ask for easy, calm things that you know that you can do to start with eg walk circles of different sizes, walk serpentines and walk-halt-walk transitions.

I think that lessons with a good instructor is an excellent suggestion.


----------



## Mule (18 May 2019)

It's easier to come off when you're tense. You don't absorb the motion and you end up perched and leaning forward. It's normal though.

 Someone above suggested schooling in walk, I think that's a good idea. You can work on control in walk. You can get him to go forward, backwards and sideways. I find the better they go backwards and sideways, the better your control is. Don't worry, you had a setback but these things happen to us all at some stage.


----------



## Heccyd (18 May 2019)

Great advice everyone, thank you - and feeling a bit less embarrassed.


----------



## windand rain (18 May 2019)

No need to be embarrassed we all have hit the deck at some point even while on the ground


----------



## Pearlsasinger (18 May 2019)

windand rain said:



			No need to be embarrassed we all have hit the deck at some point even while on the ground 

Click to expand...

I fell onto the floor while in the stable with my horse, a couple of months ago!  She just looked at me as if she wondered what on earth I was doing


----------



## Mule (18 May 2019)

I have gone over the beast's head more times than I should have. Always in full view of onlookers!


----------



## JFTDWS (18 May 2019)

I once threw myself right over my pony while trying to mount bareback...  There were witnesses, including my (then) yard manager who was somewhat less than impressed  

Horses are great levellers, that's what they say.  The moment you think you're going good, they remind you that pride comes before a... well... you know!


----------



## Mule (18 May 2019)

JFTD-WS said:



			I once threw myself right over my pony while trying to mount bareback...  There were witnesses, including my (then) yard manager who was somewhat less than impressed  

Horses are great levellers, that's what they say.  The moment you think you're going good, they remind you that pride comes before a... well... you know!
		
Click to expand...

Ime you have to have a sense of humour about it, once you can laugh at yourself you'll be grand.


----------



## windand rain (18 May 2019)

I  was moving the electric fence the other day and put the spike through the loop of my laces stepped back and fell flat on my back no horse involved but I didnt half curse and laugh too


----------



## Heccyd (18 May 2019)

Youâ€™re all making me feel much better thank you - and looking forward to the future cock-ups Iâ€™m bound to make! ðŸ˜‰


----------



## splashgirl45 (18 May 2019)

not much to add, but i would lunge him for 15 to 20 mins and get him to be obedient to your voice which will help when you ride.  if you are not sure about lunging ask your yo if they would give you a lesson, i would offer to pay so its not seen that you are expecting help as part of your livery, chin up, its always daunting to ride a new horse, happens to all of us at some time...


----------



## laura_nash (18 May 2019)

The same thing happened to me (many years ago) in my first "assessment" ride at college.  My nerves got the better of my position and the horse just went into canter almost immediately and stayed in canter seemingly whatever I did, I didn't come off but probably only because the instructress caught us.  I still remember it so clearly as really embarrassing, everyone else rode beautifully!

I also have some wonderful memories riding that same horse about 6 months later.  

Lots of good advice on this thread and I'm sure you'll soon put this unfortunate incident behind you both.


----------



## Tihamandturkey (19 May 2019)

Landed on the deck whilst lunging the other week - fell over my own feet & ploughed head first into the sand - still held onto the lunge line somehow though ðŸ˜…


----------



## JFTDWS (19 May 2019)

I nearly fell over while standing still and leaning on a fence today.  No horse involved.  Fence remained upright.  Literally no excuse, I'm just hopeless!


----------



## Heccyd (19 May 2019)

Thank you all for your advice - today was much better, even though I still have sand in my ear from yesterday...


----------



## Keith_Beef (19 May 2019)

Did you learn to ride a bike? I bet you fell off a fair few times.

A horse's back is quite a bit higher off the ground than a bike saddle, though, I admit.

But landing on the soft sand of the manÃ¨ge means that you're less likely to hurt yourself than the tarmac where you learnt to ride a bike.

After five years of riding, you must have fallen off more than once or twice, so I think you'll get over this last fall after a couple of days, and now you know your horse a bit better.


----------



## southerncomfort (20 May 2019)

I fell off a 12.2 pony who did side stepped away from me as I went to get on.  Landed on my backside in front of lots of very amused onlookers!


----------



## SpringArising (20 May 2019)

windand rain said:



			No need to be embarrassed we all have hit the deck at some point even while on the ground 

Click to expand...

So true. I once got knocked over by a herd of miniature Shetlands. I stood my ground thinking they would stop once they got to me. They did not...


----------



## Heccyd (20 May 2019)

Keith_Beef said:



			Did you learn to ride a bike? I bet you fell off a fair few times.

A horse's back is quite a bit higher off the ground than a bike saddle, though, I admit.

But landing on the soft sand of the manÃ¨ge means that you're less likely to hurt yourself than the tarmac where you learnt to ride a bike.

After five years of riding, you must have fallen off more than once or twice, so I think you'll get over this last fall after a couple of days, and now you know your horse a bit better.
		
Click to expand...


YOU know your


Keith_Beef said:



			Did you learn to ride a bike? I bet you fell off a fair few times.

A horse's back is quite a bit higher off the ground than a bike saddle, though, I admit.

But landing on the soft sand of the manÃ¨ge means that you're less likely to hurt yourself than the tarmac where you learnt to ride a bike.

After five years of riding, you must have fallen off more than once or twice, so I think you'll get over this last fall after a couple of days, and now you know your horse a bit better.
		
Click to expand...


Youâ€™re completely right - actually I think itâ€™s more about my pride, because this is my first horse and immediately Iâ€™ve doubted my ability, and wondered whether I was too ambitious. I recognize the mistakes Iâ€™ve made and yesterday was better.


----------



## Maesto's Girl (20 May 2019)

I was dismounting and just forgot to use my feet - fell straight on my backside....with an audience


----------



## Shay (21 May 2019)

Sorry to return to a bit of practicality...  (Although the stories are fun!)  But if you have him on any hard feed perhaps stop that for a while.  Grass is rich at the moment and if he's a touch over exuberant better to stop any extra calories.


----------



## Kaylum (21 May 2019)

You never learn to ride until you get your own horse. My first horse was totally stupid would rear and buck and set off. He taught me so much about how to school and look after a horse. I fell off tonnes of times. Dont think your unique ðŸ˜


----------



## Heccyd (21 May 2019)

Thank you - Iâ€™m beginning to acknowledge the difference in owning my own horse - itâ€™s a steep learning curve. It wasnt the falling off that made me feel like an arse, it was that common sense left me and I just didnâ€™t see all the obvious signals he was giving me - such a plonked...


----------



## Heccyd (21 May 2019)

Shay said:



			Sorry to return to a bit of practicality...  (Although the stories are fun!)  But if you have him on any hard feed perhaps stop that for a while.  Grass is rich at the moment and if he's a touch over exuberant better to stop any extra calories.
		
Click to expand...

Aha, slowly cutting down on that, top advice, thank you


----------



## Equi (22 May 2019)

You sound as if you know what happened, what to change and what to expect next time. You're on the right track already. As said, you probably were a little tense and this probably inadvertently made you start to grip the wrong places, pull the wrong places and ask the wrong ques etc. Going forward have someone with you so you are not just focused on you and horse...talk to them so you're not as stressed. Keep it slow, calm and positive for now.


----------



## Kat (22 May 2019)

Definitely cut out hard feed. You don't need to do this super slowly like introducing a new feed. Halve what you are giving him immediately, then halve it again the next day. Depending how much he gets if you halve it daily he will be on next to nothing in 3 or 4 days then just stop altogether. 

Just feed him hay when he is in his stable. As Pearlsasinger says make sure he has hay before you ride though. 

Make sure he is getting plenty of turnout, ideally he should be more out than in. 

Maybe get a good instructor or your yard owner to ride him once or twice a week to keep on top of his manners and energy levels but make it clear to them that you don't want him tuning up you want him to be schooled with a novice rider in mind. 

Make sure you keep getting on. Even if you just go for a short walk, make sure you sit on him more days than you don't. This is important for your confidence and your relationship with him. Spending time grooming is good for the relationship as is teaching ground manners and learning to lunge or long rein.


----------



## sportsmansB (22 May 2019)

Just to add 
A tired horse is much more forgiving than a fresh one, especially if your balance isn't 100%
So no feed, plenty of exercise (lunging if thats easier for you than taking a chance on cantering) and don't fanny around as if you don't know what you're doing, as the smart ones can spot it  Fake it if you need to, but act confident and in control both on him and around him.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (22 May 2019)

Heccyd said:



			Aha, slowly cutting down on that, top advice, thank you
		
Click to expand...

Don't bother with slowly cutting the calories down, do it immediately, give him a token feed, so that he has a bucket, if you like and as soon as poss, make that just a few grass-nuts or better still haycobs, or a handful of grass chaff.  Remember the old adage about feeding for work done, not for that which is planned.


----------



## Cozzabelle (25 May 2019)

Heccyd said:



			Thank you - Iâ€™m beginning to acknowledge the difference in owning my own horse - itâ€™s a steep learning curve. It wasnt the falling off that made me feel like an arse, it was that common sense left me and I just didnâ€™t
		
Click to expand...




Heccyd said:



			YOU know your



Youâ€™re completely right - actually I think itâ€™s more about my pride, because this is my first horse and immediately Iâ€™ve doubted my ability, and wondered whether I was too ambitious. I recognize the mistakes Iâ€™ve made and yesterday was better.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™ve also recently bought my first horse and the learning curve is steeeeep, I feel like my riding ability has regressed by at least a year and on more than one occasion have found myself wondering what the hell I was thinking getting my own horse! For me having regular lessons with a great instructor has been key, I have also cut her feed right back recently and am controlling how much grass she has as its currently very rich. My horse was super fidgety to tie up when I got her, to the point that I often thought she was going to pull back. She wouldnâ€™t stand still for mounting and trying to get her to wait until the traffic was clear so we could cross the road was downright scary. With some patience, a big haynet to tie up and lots of groundwork things are improving. We still have a very long way to go and I definitely wasnâ€™t prepared for all the little tricks that horses can (and probably will) try, having your own is so very different to riding at a school. Best of luck


----------



## Heccyd (25 May 2019)

Cozzabelle said:



			Iâ€™ve also recently bought my first horse and the learning curve is steeeeep, I feel like my riding ability has regressed by at least a year and on more than one occasion have found myself wondering what the hell I was thinking getting my own horse! For me having regular lessons with a great instructor has been key, I have also cut her feed right back recently and am controlling how much grass she has as its currently very rich. My horse was super fidgety to tie up when I got her, to the point that I often thought she was going to pull back. She wouldnâ€™t stand still for mounting and trying to get her to wait until the traffic was clear so we could cross the road was downright scary. With some patience, a big haynet to tie up and lots of groundwork things are improving. We still have a very long way to go and I definitely wasnâ€™t prepared for all the little tricks that horses can (and probably will) try, having your own is so very different to riding at a school. Best of luck 

Click to expand...

Thank you for this!! Yes - this is it EXACTLY. On Thursday we started to make progress and Iâ€™ve been applying the same routine every day - bit of ethology, followed by lunging then riding - and I canâ€™t believe the difference from last week!


----------



## windand rain (25 May 2019)

I think buying your first horse is like driving a car without and instructor scary but doable for a start but confidence grows the more you do it. Horses  in private homes are completely different fron school or shared horses as there isnt anyone else its numero uno for every decision. You both sound like you are muddling through really well it takes about 6 months to feel like you are getting somewhere sooner than that and you are doing really well longer than that and you are not pushing it forward enough and the horse has you on a string


----------

